# Another Awning Question



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

When you put your awning out, do you leave it attached to the trailer, or put in the patio mode with the legs unattached and staked down?

It is nice in the patio mode because you don't have the arms in the way by the trailer. So, I am wondering what the majority of you all do and if there are any reasons why you wouldn't want to do the patio method.

Also, from the previous post. (the bent awning roller assembly because of the rain accumulation on the awning). DH has tried to straighten it out. Basically it is crowning upward slightly in the middle. Originally it was crowning down, but when we rolled it up, changed the bow to downward position. Last weekend he put the side arms down in patio mode. We both grabbed the middle of the roller assembly and hung on it to try and bow it back down. Nothing. Stayed the same. Warranty won't cover as they said the awning is for sun, not rain. I guess, whatever... To have a new roller assembly put on it would be $400. for the part and labor.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

As far as question #1 is concerned...We normally leave the awning supports attached to the TT. I would be afraid of knocking the support 'down' or out of place. 
As for question #2......I'm afraid I'm not too much help.


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't like using the patio feature, it takes too long to raise the awning from that position, because it's staked in, if a wind/rain storm pops up.

Ron W.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I leave them attached for 3 reasons:

1. I'm lazy
2. It allows for quicker retraction... I retract it if I'm worried about wind or rain and will be away from the trailer or asleep.
3. Don't carry 4 stakes that would hold the legs down securely enough.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I leave them attached for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm lazy
> 2. It allows for quicker retraction... I retract it if I'm worried about wind or rain and will be away from the trailer or asleep.
> 3. Don't carry 4 stakes that would hold the legs down securely enough.


x2

I'm lazy and tired, and would rather sit under my awning attached drinking a coors light than doing additional work.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Depends on the spot we are camping in. Alot of times I just put the leg closest to the door out. Gives you better access to the door. I use the stakes from my easy up canopy to stake it down if I need to.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We usually keep ours in "Patio Mode", partly because I haven't yet created the "Hit Head Here" warning sign for the angled arms and partly because we just like it better - it feels more open AND it's easier to wrap the dogs' Xpen around it and still be able to use the 2nd door. Having said that, if the weather is "iffy" or wind is likely (or we can't get anchors into the ground like at Gettysburg) , we do leave it attached to the TT for faster/easier retracting.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I leave them attached for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm lazy
> 2. It allows for quicker retraction... I retract it if I'm worried about wind or rain and will be away from the trailer or asleep.
> 3. Don't carry 4 stakes that would hold the legs down securely enough.


Much the same, here, but I have another good reason - our dog.

Being responsible pet owners, we keep Arthur (our collie) on a 12' cable/leash, attached to a spiral stake, when we go camping. He likes to snooze in the shade of the awning. So he'd get the cable/leash wrapped around the patio arms constantly if we put them down in patio mode. And it didn't take too long to realize that he wouldn't get the cable wound around the awning hold-down ropes/stakes if we used one of those stakes as the anchor for his leash.

So with the arms up and using the spiral stake to anchor one of the awning hold down ropes, Arthur can sleep in the shade, he doesn't get tangled in the awning rope or the awning arms, and we don't have to untangle him constantly over the weekend. A win-win for everyone!

Mike


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> I leave them attached for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm lazy
> 2. It allows for quicker retraction... I retract it if I'm worried about wind or rain and will be away from the trailer or asleep.
> 3. Don't carry 4 stakes that would hold the legs down securely enough.


Much the same, here, but I have another good reason - our dog.

Being responsible pet owners, we keep Arthur (our collie) on a 12' cable/leash, attached to a spiral stake, when we go camping. He likes to snooze in the shade of the awning. So he'd get the cable/leash wrapped around the patio arms constantly if we put them down in patio mode. And it didn't take too long to realize that he wouldn't get the cable wound around the awning hold-down ropes/stakes if we used one of those stakes as the anchor for his leash.

So with the arms up and using the spiral stake to anchor one of the awning hold down ropes, Arthur can sleep in the shade, he doesn't get tangled in the awning rope or the awning arms, and we don't have to untangle him constantly over the weekend. A win-win for everyone!

Mike
[/quote]

That would be x4...but not for me! That's hubby's department. BTW...ours never seems to want to go in all the way...previous owners always had same problem. We tried....Mike tried...to fix it but no such luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hardly ever put ours out...but if we do, it is in patio mode.


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> I leave them attached for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm lazy
> 2. It allows for quicker retraction... I retract it if I'm worried about wind or rain and will be away from the trailer or asleep.
> 3. Don't carry 4 stakes that would hold the legs down securely enough.


Much the same, here, but I have another good reason - our dog.

Being responsible pet owners, we keep Arthur (our collie) on a 12' cable/leash, attached to a spiral stake, when we go camping. He likes to snooze in the shade of the awning. So he'd get the cable/leash wrapped around the patio arms constantly if we put them down in patio mode. And it didn't take too long to realize that he wouldn't get the cable wound around the awning hold-down ropes/stakes if we used one of those stakes as the anchor for his leash.

So with the arms up and using the spiral stake to anchor one of the awning hold down ropes, Arthur can sleep in the shade, he doesn't get tangled in the awning rope or the awning arms, and we don't have to untangle him constantly over the weekend. A win-win for everyone!

Mike
[/quote]

We use the awning tie down/stake to hook the cable to also for our dog. But she seems to always get tangled in the chairs, picnic table, etc...


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I've never tried the 'patio mode' because I didn't know about it. I gather from this, you can detach the awning arms and put them straight down to the ground..... how do you detach them?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ZHB said:


> Well, I've never tried the 'patio mode' because I didn't know about it. I gather from this, you can detach the awning arms and put them straight down to the ground..... how do you detach them?


There are clips at the bottom of each arm ... same as for the back slide supports. Just unclip and swing the leg out to a straight vertical position - then raise it to the desired height - - WA LA!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> There are clips at the bottom of each arm ... same as for the back slide supports. Just unclip and swing the leg out to a straight vertical position - then raise it to the desired height - - WA LA!


Well thank you~ I'll have to try that next weekend.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MNoutbackers said:


> Much the same, here, but I have another good reason - our dog.
> 
> Being responsible pet owners, we keep Arthur (our collie) on a 12' cable/leash, attached to a spiral stake, when we go camping. He likes to snooze in the shade of the awning. So he'd get the cable/leash wrapped around the patio arms constantly if we put them down in patio mode. And it didn't take too long to realize that he wouldn't get the cable wound around the awning hold-down ropes/stakes if we used one of those stakes as the anchor for his leash.
> 
> ...


We use the awning tie down/stake to hook the cable to also for our dog. But she seems to always get tangled in the chairs, picnic table, etc...
[/quote]

Ha, we fixed that one altogether. Our Dog hates being tied up and would always want to just sit in the trailer. That lead to her nickname being "Mopey" while camping. Well, we bit the bullet this spring and bought a wireless invisible fence system and now she's happy as ever when camping with us. Plus, there's no cable to tangle....


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Much the same, here, but I have another good reason - our dog.
> 
> Being responsible pet owners, we keep Arthur (our collie) on a 12' cable/leash, attached to a spiral stake, when we go camping. He likes to snooze in the shade of the awning. So he'd get the cable/leash wrapped around the patio arms constantly if we put them down in patio mode. And it didn't take too long to realize that he wouldn't get the cable wound around the awning hold-down ropes/stakes if we used one of those stakes as the anchor for his leash.
> 
> ...


We use the awning tie down/stake to hook the cable to also for our dog. But she seems to always get tangled in the chairs, picnic table, etc...
[/quote]

Ha, we fixed that one altogether. Our Dog hates being tied up and would always want to just sit in the trailer. That lead to her nickname being "Mopey" while camping. Well, we bit the bullet this spring and bought a wireless invisible fence system and now she's happy as ever when camping with us. Plus, there's no cable to tangle....








[/quote]

We use an invisible fence system at home with the buried wires. What is this invisible fence this and where do you get it?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We use our awning both ways, depending on the situation. If we are staying for longer than just a weekend and we are camping somewhere that is somewhat sheltered from the wind, we will use our awning in patio mode with some spikes to secure it. If we are just staying for a weekend, we just leave it attached to the camper.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MNoutbackers said:


> We use an invisible fence system at home with the buried wires. What is this invisible fence this and where do you get it?


Here's the link: Wireless Containment System

You can find it cheaper of course.








I got mine at one of the pet stores this spring on sale. There are lots of them for sale on the web.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I like it in patio mode with stakes, no poles to bang into; we tend to setup with the picnic table under the awning at the end of the camper. I still use my ratchet straps on both ends of the awning.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

We usually leave the awning attached to TT. If campsites are tight with nearby trees I will put it in patio mode, so we are not dodging trees and the awning support. I use 12 inch landscape spikes to hold the arm in place. I always use the ratchet straps with either setup.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We always leave ours attached. Never have used the patio mode, the only time I every unhook it from the 5er is when I am cleaning the awning.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry for the off-topic post, but I want to share my experience with the wireless containment system. I had an experience 1 time ( I should say Reilly had an experience) of the collar continuing to beep and shock her until I removed it from her neck. I returned it that same day, so I don't know exactly why it misbehaved. My girl is epileptic, so I didn't chance it happening again.
On topic, we usually leave the awning attached, due to the tangling issue coupled with the laziness issue.


----------

